
Differences Between Men and Women Are Vastly Exaggerated - nimz
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/differences-between-men-women-vastly-exaggerated-adam-grant
======
abecedarius
Response by Scott Alexander: [http://slatestarcodex.com/2017/08/07/contra-
grant-on-exagger...](http://slatestarcodex.com/2017/08/07/contra-grant-on-
exaggerated-differences/)

